

30 Linux Kernel Developers in 30 Weeks: Greg Kroah-Hartman - ibotty
https://www.linux.com/news/special-feature/linux-developers/600241-30-linux-kernel-developers-in-30-weeks-greg-kroah-hartman

======
ibotty
if you have not seen the interviews before. check them out as well:

<https://www.linux.com/news/special-feature/linux-developers>

